

Ask HN: Have people been punished vigilante-style for their Internet crimes? - Shinkei

I hear all these widely publicized stories about twitter and domain names being stolen, Bitcoin thefts, etc. and I also know that sometimes the &#x27;bad actor&#x27; can be traced after investigating the theft. My question: Have there been cases of people punishing these online thieves in a vigilante way? I mean sometimes it is millions of dollars lost&#x2F;stolen and I can imagine that at some point someone would stop at nothing to get punishment. Do we just not hear about these cases?
======
zoowar
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_vigilantism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_vigilantism)

